# Aurora wood stove info needed.



## jp55210 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have an aurora insert also. I would like some info on it.
Who manufactured them and if any parts are available. I am looking for a door with glass in it.
I have posted a pic in my photos.


----------



## jehiatt (Dec 14, 2006)

*Install it as best I could*

My stove is freestanding - not an insert. I never did get any info. I did a few improvements to the stove interior and installed it real close to fire code. It burns super good and sometime difficult to cut the heat down


----------



## howie09 (Jun 10, 2009)

Have you received any information on this wood stove? I have the identical stove, the mfg tag is gone and I cannot get install info either. What is the model number on yours? Thanks


----------



## jehiatt (Dec 14, 2006)

*Aurora wood stove*

Sorry Howie for delay. I never got notified of your response so I'll look at my settings for that.
There is no model number that I can locate. What you see is what I have!
The metal plate and copper tubing in my picture is what I installed in Jan as a baffle and air supply right below the upper air vent circulation tubes. It worked very well and the baffle survived much better than the copper tubing that was fed by a close contact input from the right lower air supply adjustor vent. 

I have now a discarded double stainless steel sink from which I intend to cut and construct a new and better baffle. I also found some 3/4 stainless steel pipe and valves on ebay that with a few more feet can make a decent upper secondary air flow. I got some half size firebrick from Ace Hardware to use where it may increase the internal temperatures. I am going to have some heat and help it make it more EPA qualified. I may have a freaking kiln also. 

The rear wall heat shield or bottom Durock floor never got to 100 degrees.
(using Infrared temperature sensor) 
The eight inch blocks support floor appears to be overkill but it it is very usefull to sit on and load or clean out the stove. Also useful for sitting there to warm my backside. I may make it all pretty looking after I get all the firebox modifications installed. What say you?


----------



## Johnny Rocket (Oct 7, 2009)

*Aurora stoves*

I think I can lead you to a dead end on the Aurora stoves. My cousin used to sell them. They were manufactured some years ago in Lexington, KY ( if I have the facts right). I went to the store to purchase one, and the owners said they had quit manufacturing them. They were selling other brands. I asked why they quit making such a fine stove. They said getting them EPA tested was too expensive and time consuming. It was easier just to quit and sell other brands. How sad....
I doubt if they have any parts but you might try them at:
Aurora Pools and Spas
1512 Colesbury Circle
Lexington, KY (zip???)

1-859-299-2932
Hope this helps. My mom has one she wants to sell. Dad passed away and she is going to natural gas. I believe it has the glass door. It's well used, but in goood condition.


----------



## OffRoadAudio (Aug 24, 2009)

Try over at hearth.com


----------



## reddug (Oct 18, 2009)

I purchased this same stove in 1987 (still in great shape). The stove was manufactured by Aurora Wood Stoves division of Diversified Products Inc. 11300 Jefferson Avenue Cincinnati OH 45241.

The part number for this free standing stove was 201. I have specification that I can email as PDF file.


----------



## kburnell (Nov 23, 2009)

*help - can you get me the specs?*



reddug said:


> I purchased this same stove in 1987 (still in great shape). The stove was manufactured by Aurora Wood Stoves division of Diversified Products Inc. 11300 Jefferson Avenue Cincinnati OH 45241.
> 
> The part number for this free standing stove was 201. I have specification that I can email as PDF file.


 
COUNTY INSPECTOR NEEDS THE SPECS- CAN YOU HELP?
[email protected]


----------



## jehiatt (Dec 14, 2006)

*I could use a copy of the specs please*



reddug said:


> I purchased this same stove in 1987 (still in great shape). The stove was manufactured by Aurora Wood Stoves division of Diversified Products Inc. 11300 Jefferson Avenue Cincinnati OH 45241.
> 
> The part number for this free standing stove was 201. I have specification that I can email as PDF file.


And for the guy wanting a glass door try this site.
http://www.servicesales.com/stove_parts/aurora_parts.html


----------



## kburnell (Nov 23, 2009)

*PDF File*



kburnell said:


> COUNTY INSPECTOR NEEDS THE SPECS- CAN YOU HELP?
> [email protected]


Could you e-mail me the specs

*The part number for this free standing stove was 201. I have specification that I can email as PDF file.*

[email protected]
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## rickni (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a similiar stove, with a different door (mine is open glass door without slats) The installation and operation manual that I have is for Model 60 which is 25 1/2" high, or the Model 72 which is 32" high.


----------



## Hoosier56 (Oct 17, 2020)

reddug said:


> I purchased this same stove in 1987 (still in great shape). The stove was manufactured by Aurora Wood Stoves division of Diversified Products Inc. 11300 Jefferson Avenue Cincinnati OH 45241.
> 
> The part number for this free standing stove was 201. I have specification that I can email as PDF file.


Reddug: I just purchased one of these aurora stoves. Where can I get the spec sheet pdf that you referred to? Mike, Hoosier56


----------



## Priusron (Oct 25, 2020)

Those cinder blocks on the side supporting have no strength. The strong way is to place them with the holes on top.


----------

